# Ruhezustand funktioniert nicht (Bildschirm bleibt schwarz)

## uvok

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit dem Ruhezustand. Ich habe die entsprechende Option im Kernel (Suspend to disk) aktiviert.

Nun habe ich aber folgendes Problem:

Der Computer fährt ohne Probleme in den Ruhezustand. Er stellt das Image auch wieder her.

Das Problem ist dass der Bildschirm danach schwarz wird, und dann geht nichts mehr.

Ich kann Alt+F1, Alt-F2 usw. drücken wie ich will. es passiert nichts. Nicht einmal die Numlock-Lampe auf der Tastatur springt an, wenn ich entspr. Taste drücke, dann Hilft nur noch der Ausschalter.

Da Problem besteht sowohl bei uswsusp als auch beim Ruhezustand über System -> Ausschalten -> Ruhezustand.

Hat jemand eine Lösung dazu?

Könnte es z.B. an der SAVE_VGA-Einstellung liegen (Grafikkarte: Nvidia mir nvidia-Treiber). Und wo kann ich die Einstellung ändern?

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich verwende TuxonIce, finde ich ausgereifter als das Andere.

Bis aber alles lief, war es bei mir auch einige Arbeit.

Gehe am Besten mal schrittweise vor:

1) Ohne X

2) Mit X, ohne eingeloggt

3) Mit X, eingeloggt

Wenn 1) geht, der Rest nicht, dann könnte es an den Nvidia Treibern liegen. Dann stellst du in der xorg.conf "nvidia" auf "nv" um.

Tobi

----------

## uvok

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Wenn 1) geht, der Rest nicht, dann könnte es an den Nvidia Treibern liegen. Dann stellst du in der xorg.conf "nvidia" auf "nv" um.
> ...

 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *uvok wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   
> 
> ...
> 
> Wenn 1) geht, der Rest nicht, dann könnte es an den Nvidia Treibern liegen. Dann stellst du in der xorg.conf "nvidia" auf "nv" um.
> ...

 

Wie?

----------

## Max Steel

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *uvok wrote:*    *Finswimmer wrote:*   
> 
> ...
> 
> Wenn 1) geht, der Rest aber nicht, dann könnte es an den Nvidia Treibern liegen. Dann stellst du in der xorg.conf "nvidia" auf "nv" um.
> ...

 

Ich glaube da fehlt ein aber, darauf wollte er dich vermutlich hinweißen, oderso.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*    *uvok wrote:*    *Finswimmer wrote:*   
> 
> ...
> 
> Wenn 1) geht, der Rest aber nicht, dann könnte es an den Nvidia Treibern liegen. Dann stellst du in der xorg.conf "nvidia" auf "nv" um.
> ...

 

Achwas, das ist optional  :Wink: 

----------

## uvok

Ich glaube da hat das Fenster den Fokus verloren während ich getippt habe...

Wie kann ich denn den PC in den "normalen" Ruhezustand versetzen, während kein X-Server läuft? (Welches Kommando)

Außerdem weiß ich nicht, ob ich das durchtesten sollte. Wie ich im 1. Beitrag gesagt habe, muss ich den PC dann immer über den Hauptschalter ausschalten, und das ist auf Dauer bestimmt nicht gut für die Festplatte...:

/var/log/dmesg:

```
EXT3-fs: hda8: orphan cleanup on readonly fs

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 19554

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 864982

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 864987

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 948438

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 948439

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 948440

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 948441

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 948442

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 948443

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 948451

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 640772

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 640762

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 818321

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 599982

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 549971

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 19517

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 546913

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 384042
```

Das ist die Partition auf der mein gentoo  liegt...

Wo liegt denn eigentlich das Kernellog? Da müsste doch was drinstehen?

----------

## Finswimmer

/usr/sbin/hibernate

/var/log/messages ist die Systemlogdatei.

dmesg ist schon die Ausgabe des Kernels.

Probier mal die MagicSysRQ Tasten aus, wenn dein PC hängt.

Tobi

----------

## uvok

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> /usr/sbin/hibernate
> 
> /var/log/messages ist die Systemlogdatei.
> 
> dmesg ist schon die Ausgabe des Kernels.
> ...

 

Die einzige die ich kenne ist alt+s-abf+b...

----------

## uvok

Okay, wenn ich vorher den X-server beende (/etc/init.d/xdm stop), und dann s2disk als root im tty1 ausführe, scheint es zu funktionieren...

Allerdings erscheint dann x-mal die Fehlermeldung, dass die Datei /etc/mdev.conf nicht existiert (ja, ich habe schonmal versucht, eine Leere Datei mit dem namen zu erzeugen, aber sie wurde anscheinend wieder gelöscht).

Allerdings ist das ja kein Dauerzustand, da ich ja z.B. Firefox geöffnet lassen will. Und denn nvidia-Treiber brauche ich z.B. für Compiz.

Apropos Zustand: Könntest du den Topic-Titel bitte ändern? Ich hab da "Zustad" statt "Zustand" geschrieben, und wir wollen ja, dass jemand, der danach sucht, dieses Topic auch findet...

edit:

Ich glaub ich hab da was gefunden:

http://en.opensuse.org/NVidia_Suspend_HOWTO

Das werd ich mir jetzt mal durchlesen...

----------

## hitachi

 *uvok wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die einzige die ich kenne ist alt+s-abf+b...

 

Da gibt es noch mehrere Optionen: siehe hier:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magische_S-Abf-Taste

----------

## uvok

Angeblich soll ich jetzt alle *-agp-Module blacklisten.

Bei mir beträfe das amd64_agp. Kann ich das Modul gefahrlos blacklisten, wozu ist es denn eigentlich da? (Ich habe einen AMD64-Prozessor, nutze aber nur das Gentoo 32-bit)

Und nachdem ich die Option Nvagp in der Xorg.conf  auf 1 gesetzt habe und den X-Server neu gestartet habe, liefert ein

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

die Meldung:

```
Status:     Disabled

AGP initialization failed, please check the ouput  

of the 'dmesg' command and/or your system log file 

for additional information on this problem.

```

Kann sich jemand einen Reim darauf machen? glxgears funktioniert jedenfalls noch...

Falls sich herausstellt, dass das amd64_agp-Modul nicht lebensnotwendig ist, werde ich das mal blacklisten...

----------

## manuels

hmm, du kannst ja mal versuchen die Kernel-Boot-Option 

```
agp=off
```

in die /boot/grub/grub.conf hinzuzufügen.

----------

## uvok

Da ich vor kurzem sowieso auf den gcc 4.3.2 geupdated habe, hab  ich gleich die Gelegenheit genutzt und das entspr. Modul aus der Kernelkonfiguration rausgenommen. Nun funktioniert auch der cat-Aufruf der Nvidia-Grafikkarte.

Heute Abend werd ich dann mal den Ruhezustand ausprobieren....

----------

## uvok

Es hat funktioniert!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Die Lösung war also:

In der Xorg.conf "NvAgo" auf 1 setzen und

das Modul amd64_agp blacklisten

----------

